
Show HN: OmniFocus completed tasks report tool - tschoffelen
https://dribbble.com/shots/2785973-OmniFocus-Tasks-Report
======
tschoffelen
I love OmniFocus and couldn't imagine life without it anymore, since I started
using it, but I've always felt like some kind of report about your completed
tasks was missing. So for all stats geeks like me out there, I created this:
[https://github.com/tschoffelen/vibe](https://github.com/tschoffelen/vibe)

